# Geneseo,NY vintage airshow pixs.



## Tieleader (Nov 17, 2018)

Hey ,all.
So in my continuing effect to scan all my old 35mm pixs to the PC I figured I'd share some along the way again. These are all around 1992 or so. Now, so as to not step all over Jeff's wonderful photos  I give you pixs of birds I have not seen posted before. Some I know no longer exist. In simple terms that means no P-51s (OK one), AT6, Stearman, Corsairs, etc. Again I want to emphasize these are 35mm shots so don't expect digital quality. All pictures are by me from far longer ago than I care to remember...
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 17, 2018)

and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Nov 17, 2018)

and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 17, 2018)

last batch. Damn, I now realize how much I like my digital camera...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 18, 2018)

Outstanding set. Lots of Canadian Warplane Heritage stuff.
Airframes no longer with us from this set

CWH Hurricane YO A lost in the 1993 hanger fire
Sea Fury 737 Lost in fatal crash at Sarnia Ontario Air Show IIRC 2001. Low time rich pilot flying it went into high speed stall and left a ruddy great hole.


I know the Avro Anson still exists at the CWH but it is a basket case. Delamination and last I saw it they had cockpit forward section disassembled from the rest of the fuselage.

Dupont's old Wildcat is now with Yeagan in Virginia as is the PBY (I think )

The Swordfish is for sale.

Can anyone shed some light on the identity of the Spitfire that is under the plastic sheet and the 109/Buchon ? 

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 18, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Outstanding set. Lots of Canadian Warplane Heritage stuff.
> Airframes no longer with us from this set
> 
> CWH Hurricane YO A lost in the 1993 hanger fire
> ...


Thanks for the compliment.So envious of your talent with a camera. I've got a lot more that I haven't scanned yet. This going to take a while...
I seem to remember the Hurri was lost but wasn't the Lancaster also damaged in the same fire? I also noticed whilst scanning these the Hurricane was the 12X gun variant.
Does any one know what type img161.jpg is? I've not run across that one before.
Do you know who is selling the Swordfish?


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi Tieleader, the aircraft in img161 is a Fleet 60 Fort, a Canadian thing. Yes, the Hurricane was a Canadian built Mk.IIb, armed with 12 mgs and as Jeff said was sadly destroyed in a fire. It was previously with the Strathallan Collection at Achterarder in Scotland. Not sure which Spitty or Buchon they are, the latter is possibly N109ME, which was operated by the Confederate Air Force, one of four they had and was in the UK as G-AWHE but went to Germany last year. It's up at Peenemunde in Hangar 10 on the island of Usedom.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 18, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> Hi Tieleader, the aircraft in img161 is a Fleet 60 Fort, a Canadian thing. Yes, the Hurricane was a Canadian built Mk.IIb, armed with 12 mgs and as Jeff said was sadly destroyed in a fire. It was previously with the Strathallan Collection at Achterarder in Scotland. Not sure which Spitty or Buchon they are, the latter is possibly N109ME, which was operated by the Confederate Air Force, one of four they had and was in the UK as G-AWHE but went to Germany last year. It's up at Peenemunde in Hangar 10 on the island of Usedom.


Thanks for intell. Never saw a Fleet Fort since then. At least the Buchon is still around.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 19, 2018)

IIRC, the old WW2vintage hanger that burned had a cinderblock wall running the length of the building. The fire started on the side of the wall that did not house the Lancaster and it served as a fire break long enough to allow crews to tow the Lancaster from the building. Also lost in the fire was the CWH Avenger, a Stinson and a Mk. 9 Spitfire that had belonged to the CAF. It was slightly damaged the June before at the air show and was either awaiting repairs still or had been repaired and was awaiting much nicer weather that what January in Canada can offer..

The Fleet Fort is flyable although I have not seen it do so since 2012.









Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 19, 2018)

The Swordfish has been owned by Vintage Wings of Canada for the past few years. VWofC has been selling off some of their fleet recently, Sabre ( USA bound and I am awaiting any news on a new C/S), Spitfire, Hurricane (Spit and Hurri now in Belgium) and in their place they have recently finished and flew this past year a mk.9 Spitfire and this year coming up may be the year their new Hurricane flys.

Sad to see any warbirds leave Canada but as long as they find new homes that will take care of them I can't complain too loud.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 19, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> ..... Yes, the Hurricane was a Canadian built Mk.IIb, armed with 12 mgs and as Jeff said was sadly destroyed in a fire....



The Canadian Hurricanes became known as Mk XII's.


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 19, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> IIRC, the old WW2vintage hanger that burned had a cinderblock wall running the length of the building. The fire started on the side of the wall that did not house the Lancaster and it served as a fire break long enough to allow crews to tow the Lancaster from the building. Also lost in the fire was the CWH Avenger, a Stinson and a Mk. 9 Spitfire that had belonged to the CAF. It was slightly damaged the June before at the air show and was either awaiting repairs still or had been repaired and was awaiting much nicer weather that what January in Canada can offer..
> 
> The Fleet Fort is flyable although I have not seen it do so since 2012.
> 
> ...


Beauties!
I'm guessing this was the Avenger that was lost?










I know someone who was part of the Geneseo staff around this time. I'll ask him about the Spitfire.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 20, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> Beauties!
> I'm guessing this was the Avenger that was lost?
> View attachment 518482
> View attachment 518483
> ...


Yep, that is her.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2018)

Great shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 16, 2019)

Any more scanned? Love this thread and hoping for more.


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 18, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Any more scanned? Love this thread and hoping for more.


I have many more but was hoping to avoid the usual plethora of stangs, corsairs,B-17s and T-6s. If you're TRUELY interested I can pick this up again.


----------

